# Shuttle from Corpus Christi to San Antonio



## copper (Jul 6, 2006)

It would be one way. I can't seem to find a service other than Greyhound bus.

TIA


----------



## tsl (Jul 8, 2006)

Try Southwest airlines.  If you hit the right fare sale, it may be quicker and cheaper......


----------



## nicklinneh (Jul 8, 2006)

why not go to Harlingen, TX and be closer? ---ken


----------



## copper (Jul 11, 2006)

tsl said:
			
		

> Try Southwest airlines.  If you hit the right fare sale, it may be quicker and cheaper......



Thanks. I'll check that option.


----------



## copper (Jul 11, 2006)

nicklinneh said:
			
		

> why not go to Harlingen, TX and be closer? ---ken




Hmmm...I'm not sure what you are refering to.


----------



## snippet (Jul 11, 2006)

Check with the local rental car agencies.  Sometimes they have cars needing to go to San Antonio one way and need drivers.  

Is this a one time thing or recurring?  I know there are several people who live in San Antonio and work in Corpus Christi due to the Kelly AFB base closure.  I think they carpool, you might check with the city's transportation office.


----------



## copper (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. 

We have decided to just fly into San Antonio and grab a rental car for a Corpus Christi side trip.


----------

